# May try Auto World



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been a Tyco fan since age 6. Well 29 years later and I'm liking a good running HP 7 chassis that has some slide rather than the lightning quick Super G+, or Tyco 440's I grew up with. I even put foam tires and a brass weight rather than the magnets. Problem is I still use wall warts and factory Tyco controllers

This past summer I bought my daughter the chrome green Mystery Machine from Auto World. I'm impressed at how smooth it ran on my Tyco track. I did shave the guide a bit to get it to work better bt are the Auto World cars all like that? I'm really drawn to the orange corvette stingray body and the blue 57 chevy bodies and hoping those cars have some good straight away speed and decent drift to them. 

I may finally buy from another manufacturer.:freak: I hope they keep making cars that were able to be purchased in real life. The graffiti cars aren't my thing. Same with the Iwheels version.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You will be pleasantly surprised how well the new chassis run right out of the box. They really improved the motors beginning last year. I have some 4 gears that scream!!! And the thunderjet 500 chassis are ightening fast too!! For 15 bucks you cant go wrong!!

Auto World has really been putting some good quality stuff. I have em all lol


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

As stated above,the Autoworld cars do kick some butt for the price. If your going to switch manufacturer,Autoworld is not a bad choice to start with.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind, especially with the t jets. You really need a 90+ohm controller to run them. Anything lower and they're a handful to control!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> One thing to keep in mind, especially with the t jets. You really need a 90+ohm controller to run them. Anything lower and they're a handful to control!


yeah, what he said. good point scm. 

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> One thing to keep in mind, especially with the t jets. You really need a 90+ohm controller to run them. Anything lower and they're a handful to control!


 
Except for the newer releases with the 18t crown gear . . . they are very driveable on home set controllers.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I just recently got back into things and I have to say I'm still an AW fan. I have a little box of this and that.....about 40 assorted cars that stayed with me when my track found a new home. The AW (then Johnny Lightning) Xtractions are still my fave, and it sounds like the tjets are running better out of the box these days. (In the early JL days you had to really massage your tjets to get them to run.)

I'm actually keen to try one of those AW Super IIIs, although I find it strange that there's a lack of chatter, good or bad, and some of the slot shops don't seem to be carrying them. Not a huge magnet car fan, but the truth is, when the kids wanna race, that's what they wanna race, so we have a little stable of LL nascars for that too. 

Strangely enough, right about the time Lifelke gets their stockers looking halfway decent, they changed the chassis to something where the front axles are molded in rather than replaceable.  Super IIIs have decent (generic and customizable) modern stock car bodies, and the price is right on them.....so I'll be giving them a look.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know! I just bought an Autoworld Batmobile and it is so much faster than my old 4 gear AFX Dodge Van!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Super III's are one of my Son's favorites, but with *no* replacement parts available... We'll see how long he gets to run them before the shoes wear out!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> The Super III's are one of my Son's favorites, but with *no* replacement parts available... We'll see how long he gets to run them before the shoes wear out!


Really? I thought AW was big on doing pit-kits and stuff.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not for the Super III, I couldn't even get a warranty replacement on them.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there is a reason why the chassis have not been committed to more bodies and releases. 
I don't know the reasons but obviously there are some.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Super III was left to die on the vine because it was a PITA to tune.

If you want specifics you can search these forums for all the tips & tricks everyone had to do to get the S3 to run with stock Tomy Turbo or Life Like T-car.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Shadowracer said:


> I'm actually keen to try one of those AW Super IIIs, although I find it strange that there's a lack of chatter, good or bad, and some of the slot shops don't seem to be carrying them.


 There's a few threads on the Super III here on HT if you search for them. But with only the one release and no replacement parts and/or future releases available, once all the initial comments are made, there's no more to say.

Joe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Shadowracer, if your kids like S3's, check auctions for Marchon cars. Kids like them because of the downforce and replacement parts are readily available. Best of all, two of them will fit side by side on AFX or AutoWorld track -- something that can't be said for the S3's. That seems like a significant design oversight.


----------

